
The Movie-Based Terminal Effect Not yet Recreated by Hackers - based2
https://medium.com/@bartobri/the-movie-based-terminal-effect-not-yet-recreated-by-hackers-46e9ca241bc9#.em8228nue
======
daveloyall
> _One thing you may have noticed is that I am using standard ASCII characters
> in my implementation, whereas in the movie they are clearly using some kind
> of extended ASCII character set._

Gawd I'm older every day... Those glyphs are obviously the ones burned into
every VGA card's ROM chip from at least the 286 era through the pentium II
era.

You know, these: [http://zehfernando.com/2015/revisiting-vga-
fonts/](http://zehfernando.com/2015/revisiting-vga-fonts/)

------
daveloyall
Pretty sure I had a TSR[1] that did this in reverse (going from cleartext to
ciphertext).

But props to the author for implementing this and putting the code up.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminate_and_stay_resident_pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminate_and_stay_resident_program)

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4goslw/i_recre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4goslw/i_recreated_the_text_decryption_effect_from_the/)

------
imaginenore
It's called timing attack. You get one letter at a time, though sequentially.

